# ELROY and the FIVE



## GenJen54

*Mere words are simply not enough.
Thank you, thank you for being 
one of the true pillars of our community.   
It is a unique and wonderful blessing 
to share these forums with you.

Happy 5,000
*​


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Well Elroy!

Congratulations!  Thanks for all your help!

Enjoy!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Wow, you're there already!  So many as a forero, and many more to come as a member of the mod squad. In whichever capacity it may be, you're definitely a strong part of this place.

Congrats, Elias!!!


----------



## Ralf

Diesmal bin ich pünktlich, genau 5.000!

Elroy, vielen Dank für deine interessanten Fragen, deine durchdachten Antworten und vor allem für deine wertvolle Hilfe.

Die besten Wünsche für weitere 5.000!  

Ralf


----------



## alahay

* bhanneek wbhanni ahlak feek
bhal forum alla ykhalleek
3a 'bel el 3ashr talef post
w3a 'bel ma shi nhar nle'eek*​


----------



## Agnès E.

Je voudrais, cher Elias,
Vous écrire un poème en allemand,
En anglais, en arabe ou en hébreu
Mais, cinq mille fois hélas
Et bien que je fasse de mon mieux
J'en suis incapable, forcément...
Je me contenterai donc du français
Pour vous exprimer mon plaisir
De participer à vos côtés
A ces forums, et de lire
Vos si judicieux commentaires...

*Joyeux postiversaire* !!*​ 


* copyright Fenixpollo pour la version anglaise


----------



## amikama

*5,000 congratulations! *​


----------



## Isotta

What a feat! 

Five thousand thanks from

Zot.​


----------



## cherine

*Dear Elias,
5000 mabrouk  and 5000 thank you for the active contribution and the nice and interesting discussions  *


----------



## Yang

Five thousand!!!
When will I reach that?.....

And that means I have missed your previous four thousand milestones but not this time.


----------



## ampurdan

WOW! 5,000! It's quite an impressive number! How much help spread over there! 

CONGRATULATIONS, ELROY!


----------



## Outsider

*Congratulations and thank you for the many informative posts.​**​*​


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations on your newest milestone... and may your posts continue to be filled with the same quality to which you have accustomed us. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Jana337

Srdečně děkuji svému nejoblíbenějšímu mudírátorovi za všechno
a přeji, aby mu aktivita ve fóru ulehčila napětí, 
které ho v příštích měsících čeká. 

Jana
​


----------



## Mei

CONGRATULAIONS ELROY! WELL DONE!

Mei


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Elroy!*


----------



## Amityville

Merci toujours pour tes lumières


----------



## Elisa68

Complimenti e congratulazioni! Anche se sei molto impegnato trova il tempo per visitare il forum italiano: i tuoi post sono sempre intriganti!!


----------



## elroy

Thank you.  Jen's panegyric, Alahay's _mizwe'_ poem, _le poème d'Agnès_, Jana's undecipherable message, and everybody else's kind words are much more than I deserve - especially considering how much I gain on a daily basis by being a part of this community.

Shukran jaziilan to all!


----------



## Silvia

*Congratulazioni elroy! * Meglio tardi che mai


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Elroy, one of best linguist alive in this forum!!!!


----------



## LV4-26

Sincères félicitations, Elroy.


----------



## Whodunit

* .لو علمت كم أشياء جديدة أدرس، كلما أقرأ فقط واحد من جملك. أحترم مساعدتك جدا  *​


----------



## JLanguage

5000 down, x more to go.


----------



## JazzByChas

I must say, Elroy, that in any language, you are a very valuable contributor to the enhancement of the knowledge of the forer@s.
 
Many heartfelt thanks!


----------

